# Samyang shows off an XP 10mm f/3.5, the world’s widest full frame DSLR lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 27, 2018)

> Samyang is showing off an XP 10mm f/3.5, the world’s widest rectilinear lens for full frame DSLRs.
> The lens is built using glass mould aspherical lens elements and Samyang claims it can resolve 50mp image sensors.
> Check out more images of the Samyang XP 10mm f/3.5 at ePHOTOzine.
> header image credit // ePHOTOzine



Continue reading...


----------



## tron (Sep 27, 2018)

Really tempting although a little late for me. I got Sigma 14mm 1.8 ( in addition to many UWA lenses I have) for landscape astrophotography and I love it.


----------



## Sean C (Sep 27, 2018)

_"Samyang say it will work with 50-megapixel high-resolution cameras."_

Is that an empty a statement as it sounds like to me?

Samyang has managed some good value propositions before, so hopefully they manage again. I love my 14mm F2.8. I knew I wouldn't use it tons and wanted something inexpensive. It's proven to be an excellent value and pretty good in it's own right.

How would you use 10mm on full frame though. Wouldn't it need to be on at least a small boom to keep the tripod or your feet from being in the shot? I find I need to stand with duck feet using the 14mm unless I'm shooting up as it is.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 27, 2018)

Sean C said:


> _"Samyang say it will work with 50-megapixel high-resolution cameras."_
> 
> Is that an empty a statement as it sounds like to me?
> 
> ...


130 deg diagonal field of view. Some fisheyes go to 180 deg FOV. Certainly a niche perspective.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 27, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> 130 deg diagonal field of view. Some fisheyes go to 180 deg FOV. Certainly a niche perspective.


No it's a rectilinear lens, so the worlds widest rectilinear lens for a ff camera.


----------



## jolyonralph (Sep 27, 2018)

Laowa have just launched a 10-18 full-frame FE zoom lens. Not DSLR of course, but will be interesting to see how they compare at the 10mm end.


----------



## AcaPixus (Sep 27, 2018)

Very interesting - I was considering to get the https://www.voigtlaender.de/lenses/e-mount/10-mm-15-6-hyper-wide-heliar-aspherical/?lang=en + a Sony camera to get a 10 mm rectilinear, but now this seem like a more straightforwar option - if it performs well.


----------



## BeenThere (Sep 28, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> No it's a rectilinear lens, so the worlds widest rectilinear lens for a ff camera.


Yes, my post was not clear. I saw that it was rectilinear and looked up the FOV for a 10mm rectilinear ff lens (130deg). I was just showing that there are even wider FOVs but you have to look at fisheyes to find them.


----------



## AcaPixus (Oct 3, 2018)

Video of lens and live view demo


----------

